# Happy New Year



## beigatti

now, if someone could please translate the following into Italian:

Best wishes for the New Year from Jo-Ann and the beautiful cats!

Jo-Ann


----------



## TiffanyC

I'll try my hand at it, but don't take my word for it!

"Tanti auguri di buon anno da Jo-Ann ed i gatti belli!"


----------



## Silvia

Tanti auguri di Buon Anno da Jo-Ann e dai suoi bei gatti! (and from *her* beautiful cats)


----------



## beigatti

grazie.  (I would attach a picture of my cats, but I don't think that's allowed.)


----------



## Great Brit

*Can anyone advise? I want to wish my Italian friend a Happy New Year, but in his language !  How would I translate this?*
*K.*


----------



## You little ripper!

You can say "Felice Anno Nuovo" = Happy New Year or "Ti auguro un Felice Anno Nuovo" = I want to wish you a Happy New Year.  You may want to wait for a native to confirm this.


----------



## Alfry

native confirmation


----------



## Great Brit

Thanks so much guys - I'm going to text it now!


----------



## Great Brit

*How then would I say -  'Happy New Year, I hope it brings you so much happiness'*


----------



## Alfry

Felice Anno nuovo, spero che ti porti tanta felicità


----------



## Great Brit

*Thank you! Happy new year.*
*K.x*


----------



## Alfry

Felice Anno Nuovo anche a te


----------



## Great Brit

*Be warned though, Ill probably be back in need of help with his reply!!! He'll think I'm a natural now!*
*K.x*


----------



## Alfry

No problem
You're going to find all the help you need as long as you make sure to abide by the rules of this forum (you can find them in the sticky threads)

Enjoy this forum


----------



## bella333

Hi, I would like to know how to say and pronounce this phrase in Italian. 
"Wishing you a Happy New Year"

Thanks for your help!

Bella333


----------



## underhouse

Ti auguro un felice anno nuovo.


----------



## islandgirl

ciao 
how would you say :  happy new year


----------



## TrentinaNE

Please see the sticky thread above regarding expressions for various greetings!


----------



## SignoraMMA

Hi I would apreciate if someone could tell me how to say "Happy New Year to both you and John. I hope 2007 brings your lots of health and happiness"

Thank you in anticipation!
SignoraMMA


----------



## Pirlo

*My attempt:*
Buon Anno a te e John. Spero che 2007 ti portassero tanti di salute e felicità. 

Please, wait for the natives.
Regards,
Pirlo


----------



## irene.acler

Felice/Buon anno nuovo a te e a John. Spero che il 2007 vi porti tanta salute e felicità.


----------



## irene.acler

Pirlo said:


> *My attempt:*
> Buon Anno a te e John. Spero che 2007 vi porti tanta di salute e felicità.
> 
> Please, wait for the natives.
> Regards,
> Pirlo



We posted exactly at the same time!!
You need "vi" and not "ti" in this case, because the subject is plural "te e John".


----------



## SignoraMMA

Thank you Pirlo


----------



## Pirlo

xxx



SignoraMMA said:


> Thank you Pirlo


 
You're welcome, however please use Irene's suggestion, as it covers a few mistakes I made!

Regards,
Pirlo


----------



## irene.acler

You're welcome, Pirlo. I'd be glad to explain you the use of "di", but I suppose you have to open a new thread, because it's a different topic.


----------



## SignoraMMA

Thank you also Irene + for the correction + explanation.
Regards
Sig.MMA


----------



## raffavita

Una domanda su un vecchio thread.
In italiano si scrive tutto con la lettera maiuscola?
Felice Anno Nuovo?
Oppure in minuscolo?
Grazie.
Raffa


----------



## Necsus

Tutto minuscolo, direi...


----------



## Charrrli

Ciao tutti,
I'm writing out a christmas card and just want to check this makes sense!

"Buon natale e tanti auguri di buon anno! Spero che tutti voi si divertano."

Grazie mille!


----------



## Murphy

Charrrli said:


> Ciao tutti,
> I'm writing out a christmas card and just want to check this makes sense!
> 
> "Buon natale e tanti auguri di buon anno! Spero che tutti voi vi divertite."
> 
> Grazie mille!


_Si divertono_ is the verb form for "they" not "you"

I think the rest is fine, though. 

Buon natale

Edit: On second thoughts, it _might_ be better to use the future tense "vi diverterete".  Natives?


----------



## Necsus

Murphy said:


> Edit: On second thoughts, it _might_ be better to use the future tense "vi diverterete". Natives?


Yes. Or _divert*ia*te_ (subjunctive), not _divert*i*te_.


----------



## Murphy

Yes, I had that suspicion, too.  Thanks Necsus.  
By the way, which form would you prefer for an informal greeting?  Or wouldn't it make much difference?


----------



## Charrrli

Grazie! Allora...  "spero che tutti voi vi divertiate" è corretto?


----------



## Necsus

Murphy said:


> Yes, I had that suspicion, too. Thanks Necsus.
> By the way, which form would you prefer for an informal greeting? Or wouldn't it make much difference?


Maybe the future is a little more informal, but the difference is very slight. 


Charrrli said:


> Grazie! Allora... "spero che tutti voi vi divertiate" è corretto?


Yes, of course.


----------



## Hermocrates

What the others said. Alternatively:



Charrrli said:


> "Buon *N*atale e tanti auguri di buon anno! Spero che *v*i divert*i*a*te* tutti quanti.



PS: please note it's Natale 

Rye


----------



## Murphy

Necsus said:


> Maybe the future is a little more informal, but the difference is very slight.


 Thanks


----------



## watchett

Hello again:

I am writing an email to a "female" friend and need help with the verb tense, adjectives and gender.

Here is what I want to say in part:

Looking forward to another great year with you!
A un altro fantastico anno insieme con te!

or I might use this:
Looking forward to 2009 with you!
Mi piacerebbe passare 2009 con te!

Just want to make sure I have the correct gender and tense.
Grazie mille and Felice Anno Nuovo


----------



## TheCouch86_86

'A un altro fantastico anno insieme A te' is very very nice.

or

'Quanto mi piacerebbe passare il 2009 con te!'

but that's different. So it depends on what your communicative aim is.
Alex


----------



## Shumeyosalt

watchett said:


> Hello again:
> 
> I am writing an email to a "female" friend and need help with the verb tense, adjectives and gender.
> 
> Here is what I want to say in part:
> 
> Looking forward to another great year with you!
> A un altro fantastico anno insieme con te!
> 
> or I might use this:
> Looking forward to 2009 with you!
> Mi piacerebbe passare 2009 con te!
> 
> Just want to make sure I have the correct gender and tense.
> Grazie mille and Felice Anno Nuovo




I'd translate it as following:

_Non vedo l'ora di poter passare un sacco di tempo con te nel 2009! _


----------



## dolcebellavita

Dear All:

Could someone kindly translate these frase for me in Italian?

Happy New Year to you too! May all the dreams in your eyes, and all the hopes in your life blend together to give you the most spectacular 2009!

Many thanks,
Sabela


----------



## joe86

Pirlo said:


> *My attempt:*
> Buon Anno a te e John. Spero che 2007 ti portassero tanti di salute e felicità.
> 
> Please, wait for the natives.
> Regards,
> Pirlo


 
Well, actually it would be something like:

_Buon Anno a te e a John. Vi auguro un 2007 pieno di salute e felicità/spero che il 2007 vi porti tanta salute e felicità_

Hope that helps

Joe


----------



## paristung

Can we express in "cappodanno"?
for example like "Buon cappodanno" some what.

Grazie


----------



## AlabamaBoy

dolcebellavita said:


> Happy New Year to you too! May all the dreams in your eyes, and all the hopes in your life blend together to give you the most spectacular 2009!
> 
> Many thanks,
> Sabela




Sabela, here is a suggestion, but it is assuming you are sending this wish to one person:

Felice Anno Nuovo a te anche! Che tutti i sogni negli occhi tuoi, e tutte le speranze nella vita si fondano insieme a darti il 2009 spettacolarissimo.

For more than one:

Felice Anno Nuovo a voi anche! Che tutti i sogni negli occhi vostri, e tutte le speranze nella vita si fondano insieme a darvi il 2009 spettacolarissimo.

Please note, I am not a native Italian speaker. I may have translated too literally. I await corrections from my madrelingua friends.


----------



## Necsus

AlabamaBoy said:


> Sabela, here is a suggestion, but it is assuming you are sending this wish to one person:
> 
> Felice Anno Nuovo anche a te! Che tutti i sogni nei tuoi occhi si fondano con le speranze della tua vita per regalarti un 2009 straordinario.
> 
> For more than one:
> 
> Felice Anno Nuovo anche a voi ! Che tutti i sogni nei vostri occhi si fondano con le speranze della vostra vita per regalarvi un 2009 straordinario.
> 
> Please note, I am not a native Italian speaker. I may have translated too literally. I await corrections from my madrelingua friends.


And they have come...!  (even though 'i sogni negli occhi' is not so commonly used...)


----------



## dolcebellavita

Gracie Mille! Thank you so much for your translation it has helped me tremendously! All the best


----------



## Angel.Aura

paristung said:


> Can we express in "*C*a*po*danno"?
> for example like "*C*a*po*danno" some what.


Not exactly.
If you say Buon Capodanno you're actually wishing people they spend a beautiful New Year's Eve and a great 1st day of the year.


----------

